# Political Correctness



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

A friend sent me an email which contained this little tidbit. Thought it had merit for most any website.

*"Political Correctness is a doctrine, recently [sic] fostered by a delusional, illogical minority and promoted by a sick mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a piece of shit by the clean end!"*

About 25 years ago, I posted a sign on the outside of my cubicle that said "Warning: Political Correctness not spoken or practiced in this area". Sometime later a female homosexual, with whom I had a friendly work association, must have had a bad day with her girlfriend and torn down my sign saying as she did this that, "Politically incorrect people should be shot". So much for non-judgemental inclusiveness.

I told my team lead what had happened and the next day most of the people in my group had posted my sign on the outside of their cubicles as a way to shove it up her a--. Actions have consequences.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> "Political Correctness is a doctrine, recently [sic] fostered by a delusional, illogical minority and promoted by a sick mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a piece of shit by the clean end!"


That's great! I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone who feels that they are somehow protected from the chronically politically incorrect, blunt, call 'em like you see 'em guys like me are going to be disappointed. If you are uncomfortable with that, maybe you should ignore me!

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Anyone who feels that they are somehow protected from the chronically politically incorrect, blunt, call 'em like you see 'em guys like me are going to be disappointed. If you are uncomfortable with that, maybe you should ignore me!
> 
> GW


Tried that (but not for those reasons) - didn't work for long.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Tried that (but not for those reasons) - didn't work for long.


Maybe you should reread my post. Reading is fundamental!

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

​


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> That's great! I'll have to remember that.


Yeah I really it, too. I like to rattle the cranial cavities of the politically correct crowd from time to time. Makes them crazy, makes me happy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> View attachment 1244
> 
> 
> View attachment 1245​


Good ones, and so true.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> A friend sent me an email which contained this little tidbit. Thought it had merit for most any website.
> 
> *"Political Correctness is a doctrine, recently [sic] fostered by a delusional, illogical minority and promoted by a sick mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a piece of shit by the clean end!"*
> [amusing anecdote removed]


Excellent statement. It does, of course, cover only a part of the PC fallacy (the never saying 'shit' part).

I am a member of several boards; one of them (a classical music board) has a ban on plain speaking. When I feel the necessity, I attempt to get around the ban by employing circumlocution. The mods are onto me now...

I mention this because it is important to keep in mind that using circumlocution to do an end run around Political Correctness has to _both_ make it around the end, and be understood by the recipient.

Happily, this forum allows plain speech, so I am not misunderstood quite as often.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hillman said:


> Excellent statement. It does, of course, cover only a part of the PC fallacy (the never saying 'shit' part).
> 
> I am a member of several boards; one of them (a classical music board) has a ban on plain speaking. When I feel the necessity, I attempt to get around the ban by employing circumlocution. The mods are onto me now...
> 
> ...


What I find amusing and a bit fun is to hold a mirror up to the face of PC types that they might see a reflection of how others view their absurdities. Many times, they can't stand the reality of a PC concept when smacked in the face with it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Maybe you should reread my post. Reading is fundamental!
> 
> GW


Shoot! Say it ain't so....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Shoot! Say it ain't so....


The last word is yours, Sail. I'm out.

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> The last word is yours, Sail. I'm out.
> 
> GW


Where's GCBHM when you need him...?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Banned for life apparently.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Southernboy
> "Political Correctness is a doctrine, recently [sic] fostered by a delusional, illogical minority and promoted by a sick mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a piece of shit by the clean end!"


I have not heard or seen a better explanation about PC before. I have to steal that and make me a office sign out of it.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Banned for life apparently.


Wow! How he do that?!?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Didn't exercise Political Correctness I guess, lol.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Didn't exercise Political Correctness I guess, lol.


I thought if anyone could get BFL it would be me...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> I thought if anyone could get BFL it would be me...


Nah, we need you around as the token.

(heh, heh)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Nah, we need you around as the token.
> 
> (heh, heh)


Well, I suppose SOMEONE has to show you folks the One True Path.... :buttkick:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Well, I suppose SOMEONE has to show you folks the One True Path.... :buttkick:


wait,,,, I thought Hillary was the one was gonna do that???? Now I'm real confused......I thought she was supposed to lead us from purgatory....the already "anointed" one...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> wait,,,, I thought Hillary was the one was gonna do that???? Now I'm real confused......I thought she was supposed to lead us from purgatory....the already "anointed" one...


Her "One True Path" is not mine.....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Well, I suppose SOMEONE has to show you folks the One True Path.... :buttkick:


Now that is really stretching it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Now that is really stretching it.


Sorry, thought the butt-kick might indicate a modicum of humor attached. I'll spell it out next time


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Her "One True Path" is not mine.....


There is a really big labeling error going on in the country. HC is very much not a liberal, just another Democrat. In her case, one with a stronger than average yearning to be a plutocrat.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hillman said:


> There is a really big labeling error going on in the country. HC is very much not a liberal, just another Democrat. In her case, one with a stronger than average yearning to be a plutocrat.


I have to disagree with that one. When she was at Wellesley College, she wrote a thesis about how the government should take children away from their parents before they reach 2 1/2 years and raise them in order to avoid the biases and prejudices they might inherit from the parents.

She is also very foul mouthed and short tempered, like her husband. Check out some of these gems she has echoed. All of this is quoted text and not one word was inserted by me. If the mods have a problem with the foul language, it is not mine.

'(1) "Where is the Goddamn flag? I want the Goddamn fucking flag up every morning at fucking sunrise." From the book "Inside the White House" by Ronald Kessler, p. 244 Hillary to staff at the Arkansas Governor's mansion on Labor Day 1991.

(2) "Fuck off! It's enough I have to see you shit-kickers every day! I'm not going to talk to you, too!! Just do your Goddamn job and keep your mouth shut." From the book "America Evita" by Christopher Anderson, p.90; Hillary to her State Trooper bodyguards after one of them greeted her with "Good Morning."

(3) "If you want to remain on this detail, get your fucking ass over here and grab those bags!" From the book "The First Partner" p. 259; Hillary to a Secret Service Agent who was reluctant to carry her luggage because he wanted to keep his hands free in case of an incident.

(4) "Stay the fuck back, stay the fuck back away from me! Don't come within ten yards of me, or else! Just fucking do as I say, Okay!!?" From the book "Unlimited Access" by Clinton 's FBI Agent-in-Charge, Gary Aldridge, p. 139; Hillary is screaming at her Secret Service detail.

(5) "Where's the miserable cock sucker?" (otherwise known as "Bill Clinton") From the book "The Truth about Hillary" by Edward Klein, p.5; Hillary shouting at a Secret Service officer.

(6) "You fucking idiot!" From the book "Crossfire" ~p. 84; Hillary to a State Trooper who was driving her to an event.

(7) "Put this on the ground! I left my sunglasses in the limo. I need those fucking sunglasses! We need to go back!" From the book "Dereliction of Duty" p. 71-72; Hillary to Marine One helicopter pilot to turn back while enroute to Air Force One.

(8) "Come on Bill, put your dick up! You can't fuck her here!!" From the book "Inside the White House" by Ronald Kessler, p. 243; Hillary to Gov. Bill Clinton when she spots him talking with an attractive female.'

Once again, if this is language that is not allowed on these forums, feel free to remove it. Since I didn't say it, I have no buy in with it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

What does _any_ of that have to do with 'liberal'?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> What does _any_ of that have to do with 'liberal'?


She's very liberal with the swear-words? Only thing that sprang to my mind.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> She's very liberal with the swear-words? Only thing that sprang to my mind.


Hah. Being a semi-immigrant, maybe you have no knowledge of the Nixon White House tapes from the original 'gate' era. Fair amount of cussing going on. [Nixon was an intelligent guy. Too bad he was so friggin' paranoid he was crippled.]


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> Hah. Being a semi-immigrant, maybe you have no knowledge of the Nixon White House tapes from the original 'gate' era. Fair amount of cussing going on. [Nixon was an intelligent guy. Too bad he was so friggin' paranoid he was crippled.]


Actually I was at college here in that era, '73/'74, so I am pretty well up on that.

Well, I should say, as much as any college kid in the 70's is "up" on anything that happened in their college years


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have to disagree with that one. When she was at Wellesley College, she wrote a thesis about how the government should take children away from their parents before they reach 2 1/2 years and raise them in order to avoid the biases and prejudices they might inherit from the parents.
> 
> She is also very foul mouthed and short tempered, like her husband. Check out some of these gems she has echoed. All of this is quoted text and not one word was inserted by me. If the mods have a problem with the foul language, it is not mine.
> 
> ...


I cannot confirm or deny any of these quotes. I can say that if half of them are true, I have no use for her as a person, much less a leader. And when I say leader I am not talking POTUS, I am talking Girl Scouts.

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I cannot confirm or deny any of these quotes. I can say that if half of them are true, I have no use for her as a person, much less a leader. And when I say leader I am not talking POTUS, I am talking Girl Scouts.
> 
> GW


Oh, shit - we agree on something again.....

This is getting to be a habit; kindly behave.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hillman said:


> What does _any_ of that have to do with 'liberal'?





SailDesign said:


> She's very liberal with the swear-words? Only thing that sprang to my mind.


It was the first part of the post. The part about the government taking away children from their parents to raise them. The rest of it was an example of a lack of character.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> I cannot confirm or deny any of these quotes. I can say that if half of them are true, I have no use for her as a person, much less a leader. And when I say leader I am not talking POTUS, I am talking Girl Scouts.
> 
> GW


I read several of the books quoted in this mess, and one not shown as well. "Inside the White House" is a good book and I recommend reading it. I also know from two reliable sources of some of her tirades when her husband was in office.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> It was the first part of the post. The part about the government taking away children from their parents to raise them. The rest of it was an example of a lack of character.


Sorry you had to explain it. I understood it. Any open minded reader would have.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TurboHonda said:


> Sorry you had to explain it. I understood it. Any open minded reader would have.


Thank you, I agree. I used to be liberal in my youth, though not of the same ilk as we have in contemporary America, but I grew out of that mindset when a sense of reality set in. I see things as they are, not how I might wish them to be.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> SouthernBoy
> Thank you, I agree. I used to be liberal in my youth, though not of the same ilk as we have in contemporary America, but I grew out of that mindset when a sense of reality set in. I see things as they are, not how I might wish them to be.


In Germany is a saying:
"When you 18 and not a liberal you have no heart.
But when you 25 and you still a liberal, you have no brain".


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

PT has, I'm sure, heard of Hitler Youth. That plan was intended as a forerunner for the 'should' plan (the government creche) attributed to HC. Hitler Youth was a fascist program. No matter how loudly PT proclaims it, Fascist does not = Socialist.

Actually, the state-run creche thingy has no political affiliation except to All Powerful State. The APS is considered desirable by plutocrats as much as by communists; the difference is in who is calling the shots.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

The liberals try to implement since the end of WW II 1945 to blame Hitler, Stalin, Lenin and the others of the gang to be anything but a liberal. Hitler was a socialist and nothing else. Like Stalin, Lenin, Mao Zedong. With Franco and Mussolini we could argue but those both were first socialists and than fascist.
Hillman I don't really know but it doesn't help a lot to blame others than socialism. I understand the opriginal speaches from Hitler. I read to book "Mein Kampf" not only once. I read the lenin manifesto also not only once.

Parts of the Mein kampf is a copy almost word by word of Karl marx. After the war, the Frankfurter Schule took over and what you have today is nothing more than the good old socialism, that Stalin, Hitler, Lenin, Mao Zedong,followed ith new words created by Habermass and others.
Euthanasia = Abortion
Everyone is Equal but not all = Social engineering 
Right of the Mothers = Feminism
Protection of the nature = Environmental
The Muslims in the Middle east are our friends = Islam is peace
Global Cooling = Global warming
Free healthcare = Obamacare
Citizen Income = Food Stamps, Social income without work
Equal pay = Minimum wages
State reason = Political Correctness
just to name a few..
The same old stuff up to the comma and period word by word absolutely the same. Well - not Word by word they gave the stuff new names but mean the same.

I read all the Books that they published, my Grandpa handed me the weekly Magazines HJ-Spiegel (Hitler Youth Mirror, Der Landmann (The farmers magazine), Mothers Magazine (Feminist rights), Glauben heute (All God is equal)........

It sounds so good hillman. Sorry if it would work, Jesus would be a founder of a Nation but because the people are people, socialism never works without brutal slavery and violence. That is a fact hillman. Socialism only works with Robots and can't not even implemented with the lowest life form on earth. Not even trees are equal in size and height and even Gras that refuses to work dies out. 
Socialism doesn't work and is therefore something nice to dream on out of utopia. I dreamed when I was 8 years old, reading all this science fiction books, from a one world government where everyone is equal. And than I learned that Hitler, Mao Zedong, Pol Pot, Stalin and the others were elected. Now think only for 10 Seconds there would be a 1 World Government and the People electing a other Socialist like Stalin, Hitler, Clintons or Mussolini for President. Can you even imagine what would happen? Evern me as a 8 year old became goose bumps when I thought about it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

As a sample of why Hill'o'Beans is NOT my candidate, here's a piece from a Left-of-Centre source. They are not too kind about the Republicans, but are even less kind about HillBilly.

Hillary Clinton Helped Sell Weapons To Hostile Nations To Enrich Defense Funders


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> As a sample of why Hill'o'Beans is NOT my candidate, here's a piece from a Left-of-Centre source. They are not too kind about the Republicans, but are even less kind about HillBilly.
> 
> Hillary Clinton Helped Sell Weapons To Hostile Nations To Enrich Defense Funders


Like I said, HC would _really, really_ like to be a plutocrat. That seems to determine 'how low she will go'.

BTW, the page says that the author of the article "became a member of American MENSA in 2009." They must think that's a plus in his resume.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> Like I said, HC would _really, really_ like to be a plutocrat. That seems to determine 'how low she will go'.
> 
> BTW, the page says that the author of the article "became a member of American MENSA in 2009." They must think that's a plus in his resume.


Sad.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> ...Fascist does not = Socialist...


In their simplest manifestations, Facism is a form of government, while Socialism is a form of either society or economics (and sometimes both).
Therefore, a government and its society can be both Fascist and Socialist at the same time.

Soviet Russia was an excellent example of the amalgam of Fascism and Socialism, except, of course, that "Communism" was nothing like _real_ Socialism.

Although Hitler's Germany proclaimed itself "National Socialist," it was also nothing like real Socialism, either economically or socially.


----------

